# Typism - Typocentrism - Typophobia



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

These are just my thoughts in how much the forums can be a mere microcosm of how the real world works. I coin the words in my title as they relate to type, from these existing words:


> *Racism* - is the belief that race is a primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.
> 
> *Ethnocentrism* - is the tendency to believe that one's ethnic or cultural group is centrally important… The ethnocentric individual will judge other groups relative to his or her own particular ethnic group or culture, especially with concern to language, behavior, customs, and religion.
> 
> *Xenophobia* - can manifest itself in many ways involving the relations and perceptions of an ingroup towards an outgroup, including a fear of losing identity, suspicion of its activities, aggression, and desire to eliminate its presence to secure a presumed purity.


Where the words above show a propensity of ignorance in not knowing other cultures, races, ethnic groups and claiming superiority based on factless claims, formed opinions and generations of such notions being passed down, the coined words below make identical claims based on similar ignorance as it pertains to type. 

The terms below can be inferred every time we reference to type rarity, generalize and propose type superiority: 

*Typism* – I consider this term when people post by using generalizations and not realizing there are inherent differences in all eight functions, even those that share the same function and/or attitude referencing to types as “sensors”, “intuitors” “feelers” or something similar. There is no difference in people with the inability to discern there are differences between races or ethnic groups. I remember many years ago during an investigation, a real estate VP inquiring of my experience in dealing with Orientals (first mistake). My response was obviously to discern if he was meaning, Vietnamese, Japanese, Chinese, etc….. His response was, “What’s the difference?” Ouch, still runs cold when I recall the remark. 

The point is I knew the VP well, considered him highly intelligent and a very principled man. He was simply ignorant in assuming that all Asians were the same. I will say if he had alluded to or implied any hint of intellectual superiority, I would have then considered him stupid, not ignorant. Hate group members are stupid because leaders forming such mobs depend on them to be followers. Gangs depend on new comers to have loss of identity with their families. The point as it relates to type is for people who claim to be proud of their type as being intellectuals I don’t consider prejudicial remarks based on ignorance, instead pure stupidity (no intent on being harsh).

*Typocentrism* – I use this term when other types consider theirs to be centrally important and measuring other types by their own. I find claims of the inability to communicate with other types as being typocentric, as well as showing disdain for someone based on being a “feeler”, a “sensor” etc. I observe this type behavior when someone forms a factless opinion based on stereotypes, i.e., attaching negative behavior in someone as being a sensing type, claiming people using emotions as being feeling types, etc. This stems from having very little understanding of type principles.

*Typophobia* – This too can present itself as a mob mentality, with posts and threads laced with no type related facts or where even a theory of why the posters believe as they do is not presented. Instead an OP makes a claim and lights the fire of hatred, allowing the thread to take on life. Posts continue as though the OP actually claimed something factual. The sane person who posts facts or intelligent objections is overlooked, no different than a lynch mob. Thus people showing a hatred for another group in real life out of fear, taking aggressive stances exemplifies what occurs in what I call typophobia when the flaming starts on the forums. 

Again these are just my thoughts and maybe rants on what sometimes is pervasive on the forums. The connotations of these coined phrases are my opinions of how I would define such words if they existed. 

Changing the venue from real life to forum life does not justify the behavior since both are done in anonymity. There is little difference in hiding behind coded words, hooded sheets, laws, rules and regulations, and hiding behind I.D.s. They’re both done by those of us who vehemently seek out like-minded people. Forming hate groups in real life is no different than intuiting types forming them with their threads. Male chauvinists, gay bashers and racists making others lives miserable in real life is no different than thinking types speaking in a condescending manner and degrading feeling types. Bigots showing their intolerance for non-believers or people of a differing denomination or spiritual belief is no different than the intolerance we show in the name of the sanctimony of forums. I will stop my rant now.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

This is truth.


----------

